# WIFI Modem Supporting BSNL BB and Cable Internet



## balina2k (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a BSNL Dataone Modem MT841 (Type 4) . Recently it is started giving me problems so as per the BSNL technician sugesstion i wanted to buy a new modem.

Now i wanted to know is there any WIFI Modem which can be used for BSNL Braodband as well as Cable Internet simultaneously? The Reason for this requirements is I wanted to switch to Beam Cable in next couple of months (as Beam Cable is still not available and they promissed it will be available in next 3-4 months) till then i wanted to continue with BSNL. 

Since the WIFI Model which i use is giving problems i wanted to buy a new WIFI Modem for BSNL now and doesnt want to buy another Modem for Beam Cable later after 3-4 month when it is available for me at my place.

so if there is any model which supports both the requirements then it will save my money ?

Please advice...

Thanks 
Rama Kanth


----------

